
Say Hello to the New New GigaOM - bpung
http://gigaom.com/2009/11/23/new-gigaom/
======
Xichekolas
The new GigaOM looks like the NY Times.

That said, it doesn't seem near as cluttered as before, so kudos to the
designer(s).

